# Jeux vidéo > Jeux vidéo (Discussions générales) > Le coin des développeurs >  [point and click rigolo /// BETA DISPONIBLE ! ] Lancelot's Hangover

## declerfayt

*Un point&click à l'ancienne, façon Monkey Island et DOTT ?*

LANCELOT'S HANGOVER

Toute une vie à chercher le Saint-Graal.
Une nuit d'alcool pour le perdre.

  




*La beta de Lancelot enfin disponible !
Gratuit! En français!
Avec des chevaliers en slip!*



http://www.lancelotshangover.com/jeu-video-aventure-point-and-click/telecharger


Cette première beta vous présente l'humour du jeu, ses dialogues, les personnages, l'ambiance, le style graphique. Une prochaine beta, prévue pour octobre, présentera les puzzles, les énigmes et le gameplay.

  






> Sois pas si timide, mon gars: clique donc sur les screenshots, t'y verras plus clair!


Bonjour à tous,

Je suis un développeur de jeux indé basé en Belgique. Cet été, je sors le premier chapitre de Lancelot's Hangover: un point&click à l'ancienne, façon Monkey Island et DOTT. Le jeu, en français, sera téléchargeable gratuitement sur PC, Mac et Linux.

Voilà le pitch: 
*Après dix ans de quête, Lancelot et son fidèle Gauvain trouvent enfin le Saint-Graal. Le roi Arthur, aussitôt informé, court à la rencontre des plus valeureux des chevaliers de la Table Ronde. En attendant que leur roi les auréole de gloire, Lancelot et Gauvain fêtent leur victoire autour de quelques bières. Le lendemain, Lancelot se réveille en slip dans un bar gay. Le tenancier lui apprend qu'il a perdu le Saint-Graal aux cartes et que Gauvain a été kidnappé par des militants écologistes. S'il ne veux pas qu'Arthur les découpe en rondelles, Lancelot devra retrouver le Saint-Graal, ainsi que son compagnon d'armes, avant qu'Arthur ne découvre ce qu'il s'est passé.*

Si vous voulez savoir comment un point&click à l'ancienne se créé de A à Z, je vais lancer dans les prochaines semaines un blog sur le développement du jeu. N'hésitez pas à laisser un commentaire en bas de ce post: si vous avez des questions sur l'écriture du scénario, le moteur du jeu, la liste des psychotropes utilisés pour la conception des énigmes débiles ou encore sur les arcanes du montage financier plutôt 'créatif' qui a permis de financer le jeu via des comptes bancaires aux îles Caïman et des complicités avec la mafia tchétchène, promis, je tenterai d'y répondre de mon mieux et le plus sincèrement possible dans ce forum.

Et si vous voulez tester le jeu, je donnerai bientôt le lien pour télécharger la béta, toujours sur le forum de CPC. Ou si c'est plus pratique pour vous, y'a aussi Twitter: *@Lancelot_game*

A bientôt,

Jean-Baptiste



        





> Note juridique importante
> 
> Le Tribunal en Première Instance de la Cour d'Assise de Grammont-la-Haute-sur-Ourthe (Belgique) a statué le 8 février dernier que:
> 
> L'auteur du jeu vidéo "Lancelot's Hangover" devra s'engager à inclure des énigmes qui ne pourront, en aucun cas, être résolues de manière logique. Afin de poursuivre sa progression dans ce logiciel informatique à caractère ludique, le joueur devra systématiquement utiliser un à un tous les objets de son inventaire sur l'ensemble des différents objets et personnages du jeu. Et si possible, plusieurs fois. De plus, seuls les sites Internet en langue serbo-croate seront disposés à publier une soluce (qui devra être préalablement cryptée via l'algorithme SHA-512).L'auteur du jeu vidéo "Lancelot's Hangover" devra aussi rompre tous contacts avec le dictateur nord-coréen Kim Jong-un d'ici le 1er mai 2014 et devra présenter un échantillon d'urine, chaque mardi matin, au Ministère belge des Affaires étrangères jusqu'au 1er janvier 2017 inclus.L'auteur du jeu vidéo "Lancelot's Hangover" ne devra en aucun cas utiliser le forum Internet du magazine "Canard PC", édité par Press Non-Stop SAS, comme une plateforme de publicité clandestine pour son livre 'Le Guide pratique des situations pratiques', publié en 2011. L'auteur du jeu vidéo "Lancelot's Hangover" s'engage aussi à ne pas mentionner que son premier livre – d'ailleurs, salué par la critique –, à l'humour vif, provocateur et original, – est disponible pour seulement 9,50€ dans toutes les bonnes librairies, ainsi que sur Amazon et à la FNAC. Car, bon sang!, la publicité clandestine, en voilà des méthodes de sauvages!

----------


## beuargh

Hahaha, ça a l'air génial :D

Les screens sont superbes.

----------


## Louck

Curieux de voir ca en action  ::): .

----------


## Tramb

Bonne idée de base et bonne DA, ouais :-)

----------


## declerfayt

Merci beaucoup beuargh, lucskywalker et Tramb. Je prépare déjà mes prochains posts. 

@lucskywalker: je me suis justement inspiré de ton post à propos de Punxel Agent (merci à la news sur la première page du forum :D ) pour ma propre mise-en-page ("putain, c'est cool avec le titre en centré? Et puis, je pourrais mettre des images avec des liens? C'est génial les balises BB - putain, c'est comme du HTML").

----------


## Tramb

Et pour une fois, je veux bien beta-tester, voire alpha-tester, parce que ça me parle tout ça.

----------


## zappybbc

J'aime beaucoup, et tu m'as donné envie de retourner chercher le Graal, dis donc.

----------


## Tildidoum

Très chouette projet, très chouette présentation et c'est  une bonne idée un blog pour parler du développement de ton jeu !

Par contre tu trompes personnes avec toutes tes bouteilles de flotte... 
Vu le thème de ton jeu et venant de Mons, je parie qu'il s'agit de bouteilles de chinchin frelatées.  ::P:

----------


## declerfayt

Merci ZappyBBC et Tildidoum  ::): 

@Tildidoum: mes habitudes à Mons sont plutôt de siroter des Chimay Rouge et des Duvel au Citizen Fox et le Leffe Plaza, mais un petit coup de Chinchin à l’occasion ça passe toujours bien  :;):

----------


## beuargh

> Et pour une fois, je veux bien beta-tester, voire alpha-tester, parce que ça me parle tout ça.


Pareil  ::):

----------


## JPS

Haha ! Sympa ton projet !
Ca me plait bien !

----------


## declerfayt

Merci JPS  ::):

----------


## Louck

Vous en êtes où dans votre développement, par curiosité ?

----------


## declerfayt

*@lucskywalker* : J'ai terminé toute la phase de pré-production (documentation, écriture du scénario, prototypage), et depuis deux semaines j'en suis à la production proprement dite. Le premier chapitre de Lancelot's Hangover sortira fin juillet 2014, et les deux derniers chapitres en février/mars 2015.

J'ai reçu pas mal de questions via messages privés sur la production du jeu, donc j'en profite pour utiliser les réponses que j'ai données en privé pour partager avec la communauté: c'est le but du coin de développeur, pas vrai?  :;): 


Choses déjà faites (décembre 2013 – avril 2014):


 *Documentation graphique*: recherche de tout ce que je peux trouver sur les enluminures du Moyen-Age (livres, expos, Google Images, etc.) et des croquis (à l'ancienne, crayon et carnet papier) pour me faire la main.*Documentation technique*: même s'il y a quelques très bon moteurs sur le marché (notamment Visionaire Studio qui est derrière la série Deponia et beaucoup de jeux Daedelic), j'ai choisi comme moteur de jeu AGS, parce qu'il est open-source et parce que la communauté derrière est la plus grande, la plus sympa et que y'a plein de ressources dispos sur les forums. J'ai fait un jeu-test avec des sprites et décors à la con pour prendre en main le moteur et apprendre à l'utiliser.*Documentation scénaristique*: si la publication de mon premier livre m'a appris une chose, c'est que l'humour absurde et déjanté, c'est bien, mais c'est que ça peut très vite devenir indigeste si y'a pas une intrigue carrée, avec une structure hyper solide derrière. Des bouquins géniaux m'ont beaucoup aidé comme l'indispensable _'Les règles élémentaires pour l'écriture d'un scénario'_ de Blake Snyder et _'Ecrire une comédie'_ de Stuart Voytilla. Ces livres de référence traitent de cinéma, mais j'ai essayé de ne surtout pas perdre de vue que je fais un jeu et surtout pas un film. Pour cela les meilleurs conseils viennent de la Bible et du livre de chevet de tous développeurs de jeu: _'L'Art du game design'_ du grand Jesse Schell, et surtout des chapitres absolument géniaux sur la construction d'une histoire pour un jeu (chapitre 15) et la construction des personnages: la colonne vertébrale de toute comédie (chapitre 17). Un post génialissime sur le forum francophone d'AGS m'a aussi beaucoup aidé (si ça intéresse du monde, j'ai toute une chiée de liens super intéressants qui peuvent aider et inspirer ceux qui veulent faire leurs propres point&clicks)*Documentation historique*: Pas indispensable, j'avoue, mais vu que je suis un passionné d'histoire, je me suis fait une documentation sur le Moyen-Age en général, et plus particulièrement sur la guerre de Cent Ans (pour les relations entre Anglais et Français) et le trafic d'Indulgences (via l'ordre des Cisterciens et Bernard de Clairvaux). Pour éviter le spoil, j'en dirais pas plus, mais ça aura son influence dans l'histoire  :;): *Fiches de personnages*: pour chaque personnage, histoire de leur donner de la consistance et de m'aider dans l'écriture des dialogues, j'ai fait une fiche pour chacun d'entre-eux (avec leurs caractéristiques physiques, leurs motivations, leur manière de parler, des éléments biographiques, leur statut social, etc.) Conseil hyper génial venu directement du bouquin de Jesse Schell: faire un tableau avec tous les persos, puis décrire sur papier les liens qui unissent chaque perso un à un. C'est assez long à faire, mais ça donne une putain de profondeur au scénario. Encore un conseil en or de l'indispensable Jesse!*Ecriture du scénario général*:  J'ai commencé avant toute chose par écrire toute la structure générale de l'histoire: cinématique d'intro, cutscenes, rebondissmenents, qui couche avec qui?, cliffhangers de fins de chapitre, etc.*Ecriture du Puzzle Document*: histoire de ne pas réinventer la roue, j'ai repris la même forme de document que les mecs de LucasArts faisaient à l'époque pour leurs jeux (Tim Schafer a posté sur le Net le puzzle doc de Grim Fandango). Pour Lancelot's Hangover, j'ai fait pareil: une carte qui relie tous les décors, et un puzzle tree qui lie toutes les énigmes, puis la description de chaque énigme (Quel est l'objectif du joueur? Quel est son problème à atteindre cet objectif? Quelle est la solution de l'énigme?)*Pré-production des assets*: en clair, ça veut dire que j'ai fait des esquisses (d'abord très brouillones, puis un peu plus détaillées) de tous les décors et persos du jeu. Ce sont des dessins assez sommaires (ce sont les dessins qui se trouvent sur le mur de mon appart), mais qui me permettent de voir l'ensemble du jeu sous la forme d'un prototype. L'idée, c'est de tester le scénario le plus rapidement possible avec des croquis et des esquisses de décors et de sprites de personnages pour voir si tout colle, si tout est drôle, si l'histoire est intéressante et rythmée, etc.

Choses qui restent à faire jusqu'à la béta

*Production des assets*: Dessins finaux tous les décors et persos du jeu (selon mon planning, ce sera fini d'ici la fin du mois).*Intégration des assets*: Mettre tous ces dessins dans le moteur du jeu.*Intégration des dialogues et des mécaniques de jeu*: là, y'a pas mal de boulot! Ca veut dire: prendre le puzzle doc, et intégrer dans le jeu toutes les énigmes et tous les dialogues (qui ne sont pas encore tous finalisés)*Pré-production des animations*: Pas besoin d'avoir toutes les animations finales pour tester le jeu. Ce serait inutile de travailler toute une journée sur une animation, pour finalement, la couper dans le jeu final parce qu'elle n'apporte rien à l'intrigue et/ou parce qu'elle n'est pas drôle. Donc, je n'ajouterai les anims finales qu'une fois toutes les énigmes du premier chapitre auront été intégrées (toujours dans le souci de ne pas finaliser une anim qui, au final, ne sera pas intégrée au jeu).*Pré-production des cutscenes*: pareil, pas besoin de bosser sur la production des cutscenes (les cinématiques du jeu) si le scénario et les énigmes n'ont pas été intégrée dans le jeu.

Voilà, un petit aperçu rapide de la production, jusqu'ici, de Lancelot's Hangover  ::):

----------


## raaaahman

Bonsoir, 

juste pour dire que je suis ce sujet avec curiosité. Bon boulot, et j'attends la suite!  :;):

----------


## declerfayt

Merci *Raaaahman*. Va y'avoir du nouveau contenu bien vite  ::):

----------


## declerfayt

Du nouveau? Vous voulez du nouveau, ma petite dame? Et bien, en voilà du nouveau!


*Le trailer vidéo du jeu !*

----------


## Tildidoum

Aaah ça le VGA vectoriel en 256 couleurs de 1992 ça a d'la gueule !

Histoire d'être constructivement critique (j'ai l'droit d'abord, même que j'ai demandé)
Ce que j'ai bien aimé dans ton trailer :
Les vannes(Lancelot qui balance son épouse, le jeu de 1992 sur 138 disquettes...  ::lol::  )Le style graphiqueL'action incroyable et hyper-réaliste de la course poursuite avec le dragonEt plus généralement les anims à l'arrache. C'est cheap, complètement assumé, ça marche bien.

Des trucs qui m'ont fait tiquer :Juste avant le dragon, sans avoir encore le contexte je comprenais pas bien ce que je voyais. L'écuyer (?) s'agite, mais je sais pas si c'est parce qu'il parle et que c'est comme ça ou si ça vient du sol qui tremble à cause du dragon.Première image du jeu (le sermon) est un peu plate par rapport aux autres images. L'arrière plan marche bien en plus, ptet y'a quelque chose à faire sur le premier plan ?Les "bulles" de dialogue détonnent un peu je trouve, un contour au trait irrégulier ça pourrait être cool. Ou ptet que pas du tout. Et ptet que c'est très chiant à obtenir.
Tout ça c'est histoire d'essayer d'être constructif mais c'est un peu de la perception personnelle qui n'engage que moi... Au final je l'ai trouvé cool ce trailer, il est efficace.
Beau travail  :;): 

Et sinon je l'ai pas dit ici mais ton compte-rendu de préproduction est franchement intéressant, c'est chouette d'avoir pris la peine de le partager. 
Un topic épinglé sur ce forum qui regrouperait ce genre de post (je pense aussi au post-mortem de lucskywalker sur son Punxel Agent par exemple) et d'autres liens vers divers ressources ça pourrait être sympa (avis à la modération  ::):  )

----------


## raaaahman

Au contraire je trouve que le sermon a bien de la gueule, mais j'ai du mal avec les personnages qui s'agitent en binaire (deux positions) pour figurer qu'ils parlent, j'ai peur que ça saoule bien vite.

Le choix des musiques par contre j'ai bien aimé.  ::):  Hâte d'en voir plus!

----------


## Tildidoum

Tu cherches la bagarre toi c'est ça !?  :tired: 
Pour la scène du sermon je parle de la construction de l'image, elle me semble aplatie alors qu'il y a une perspective et plusieurs plans.

En tout cas voilà 2 avis parfaitement contradictoires sur 2 points différents. 
Bonne merde avec ça  ::lol:: 

Et c'est vrai qu'il faut voir sur la durée pour les anims cela dit.
Pi on est d'accord sur la bande son par contre, elle marche bien !

----------


## raaaahman

C'toi qu'es aplati...  ::P: 

Je pense que le côté plat est recherché par declerfayt pour restituer l'ambiance des illustration médiévales, et sans être un expert sur le sujet, je trouve que cela marche plutôt bien. A la limite, je veux bien concéder que l'imbricationdes deux plans est un peu étrange (sur le sermon toujours).

----------


## declerfayt

Merci beaucoup *Tildidoum* et *raaaahman* pour vos feedbacks.

D'ailleurs comme en parle *Tildidoum* et que j'ai écrit à ceux qui m'ont envoyé des MP, je suis super ouvert et très à la recherche à vos avis et suggestions. C'est même la raison pour laquelle je suis sur ce forum  ::): 

Le but est de faire le jeu qui vous fera le plus marrer possible. Il est en plein développement, donc je note scrupuleusement tous vos commentaires dans un fichier Google Docs pour pouvoir faire de mon mieux pour les ajouter dans le jeu (sous réserve de temps/ressources/niveau d'alcoolémie). *Donc réagissez, réagissez, réagissez amis du forum CPC! Lancelot's Hangover, c'est VOTRE jeu!*

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Pour répondre de manière un peu plus précise:

 _"L'action incroyable et hyper-réaliste de la course poursuite avec le dragon"_: je renvoie tes compliments *Tildidoum* à l'équipe de motion capture. Justement un des mecs est décédé en posant les capteurs sur le dragon. Je pense que sa famille sera fière de voir qu'il n'est pas mort en vain  ::):  La question de deux plans aplatis du sermon et de l'anim de la parole est intéressante les mecs. Je vais y regarder  ::):  Le trailer est surtout là pour donner le ton et l'humour du jeu. Je préfère que le joueur découvre, à son aise, le scénario en jouant. A tester, mais je n'exclus pas que le côté irrégulier de la typo (et peut-être même le côté plat du sermon) est dû à la capture d'écran de la vidéo (une étape qui aurait mérité à elle-seule une vidéo YouTube - avec la musique de Benny Hill tellement mon PC semblait avoir pris de champignons hallucinogènes - à moi que ce soit moi, je ne sais plus trop...). En jouant au jeu en 1080p (et oui, Lancelot est en HD!!!), ces problèmes disparaissent, mais je note et retiens ce point. A vérifier dans la bêta!

----------


## Tildidoum

Du VGA 256 couleurs en HD  ::o:  C'est beau le futur ! 
J'espère que t'as pensé au portage Oculus Rift.

Si t'as un bloc note avec tous les retours faudra qu'on se mette bien au point avec raaaahman la prochaine fois, histoire de maximiser les retours contradictoires  :^_^:

----------


## declerfayt

T'inquiètes *Tildidoum*: j'ai prévu 1500 heures de prog' en C++ pour mettre en place un système d'enregistrement de retours contradictoires  :;):

----------


## beuargh

Hehehe ça donne envie  ::):

----------


## golwin

> *Le trailer vidéo du jeu !*



J'adore !
Y'a du rythme, de l'ambiance, un univers. J'ai hâte de découvrir les énigmes.

----------


## declerfayt

Merci beaucoup *beuargh* et *golwin*  :;):

----------


## declerfayt

*Vous vous souvenez de l'ancien site web de Lancelot's Hangover? Hé bé, il a changé!*



Avant


 


Après






_Et oui, maintenant, il est optimisé pour tablettes et mobiles... enfin, un peu_

----------


## declerfayt

Si certains d'entre-vous parle le russe, voilà un article fait par un fan sur Lancelot's Hangover dans la langue de Tolstoï: http://questzone.ru/news/EupEFuFkpVDwDgMYso  ::):

----------


## Tildidoum

Mais...  ::o:  Comment ?

----------


## declerfayt

Ho, c'est une bien longue histoire cher *Tildidoum*... Lors d'une soirée à l'Ambassade de Russie à Bruxelles, je disais à un diplomate: "Dites-moi, toute cette histoire de chute du Mur de Berlin, c'est des conneries pas vrai? - entre nous, vous êtes toujours des putains de communistes pas vrai?" Et voilà qu'un vague cousin du camarade Lénine débarque à moitié nu quand...

Non, en fait c'est tout bête: un membre ukrainien de *Gameboomers* (un très chouette forum anglophone consacré aux point and click) a vu mon post sur Lancelot's Hangover. Il m'a envoyé quelques mails (un garçon extrêmement gentil d'ailleurs) et puis il a écrit un post dans QuestZone, un genre de portail russe sur les jeux d'aventure. C'est très très cool  ::): 

Et visiblement, ça inspire *une vision politique à d'autres fans du jeu* (j'adore ce post).

----------


## Tildidoum

Oké... ben c'est génial ! C'est beau Internet.  :Emo: 

Et ouep, franchement excellente la "revue de presse" sur le forum AGS !

----------


## declerfayt

Et voilà que les Italiens s'en mêlent aussi: http://www.adventuresplanet.it/index...ata=1401460727

----------


## declerfayt

*La beta de Lancelot enfin disponible !
Gratuit! En français!
Avec des chevaliers en slip!*



http://www.lancelotshangover.com/jeu-video-aventure-point-and-click/telecharger



  




La toute première beta de Lancelot's Hangover est enfin disponible! 32,7 mégaoctets de fun médiéval, incluant 20 minutes de jeu, des graphismes VGA 256 couleurs qui envoient le bois en 1080p et des tonnes d'anecdotes historiques que vous pourrez replacer dans les dîners mondains! Le jeu fonctionne sur tous les PCs un peu plus rapide qu'un Pentium de 1995.

Cette première beta vous présente l'humour du jeu, ses dialogues, les personnages, l'ambiance, le style graphique. Une prochaine beta, prévue pour octobre, présentera les puzzles, les énigmes et le gameplay.

Tous reports de bugs, suggestions, commentaires sont les bienvenus! Soyez pas timide!

----------


## Tramb

Pas le temps en ce moment, malheureusement mais dès que j'ai une heure complète, genre ce week-end, je mate ça.

----------


## declerfayt

Cool *Tamb*. N'hésite pas à me dire ce que tu en penses  ::):

----------


## Louck

Ce n'est pas mon genre de jeu mais je vais tenter le coup.
Par contre, comme plus haut, je n'ai pas beaucoup de temps. Donc je ne ferais qu'une première impression rapide!

----------


## declerfayt

Une première impression rapide, ça me va aussi *Lucskywalker*  ::):

----------


## Louck

Alors je l'ai testé.
Cette béta fait vraiment l'introduction au jeu. Il n'y a pas de gameplay à proprement parlé, à part un choix de dialogue (qui semble n'avoir aucun impact sur le reste de la discussion).
Du coup pour béta tester le jeu... mm  ::P: .

L'introduction est bien drôle, j'aime. Je pense que si les choix pouvaient avoir un minimum d'impact sur la discussion (ou au moins avoir une réponse à notre choix, même toute bête), ca pourait être mieux. Mais c'est mon avis  ::): .

Ce qui manque après, c'est un "menu" où on peut quitter le jeu si besoin (sans passer par la case alt+f4 ou alt+x, qui est très nul) avec les options. Ainsi qu'un mode fenêtré. Le minimum vital quoi  ::): .


Voila voila. C'est bien drôle au final  ::): .

----------


## declerfayt

Merci beaucoup *lucskywalker* pour ton feedback!  ::): 

En effet, la beta a plus une fonction de découvrir l'humour et l'univers graphique de Lancelot. Clairement, c'est une intro du jeu où le scenario est plus développé que le gameplay. Mais pas d'inquiétude, la prochaine beta (sur laquelle je suis en train de bosser) va directement plonger le joueur dans l'aventure avec plein d'énigmes débiles et l'intro sera présentée, au fur à mesure de la progression de Lancelot. Pareil pour les menus et l'interface, tout cela sera dans la prochaine beta d'octobre!  ::): 

Par contre, tu peux déjà jouer en fenêtré si ça te dis en configurant l'exécutable setup.

Merci encore pour ton test et ton retour *lucskywalker*  ::):

----------


## olaf

Alors je viens de tester. C'est très marrant, j'adore ce coté historique, décalé et anachronique. Evidemment le coup d'arthur et ses chevaliers de la table ronde, on pense à kaamelot, mais finalement le jeu a clairement son identité propre.

Graphiquement, ça fait son travail, le coté dessin médiéval ne me dérange en rien, ça ajoute même un petit cachet. Juste, parfois il est dommage que ce soit le corps entier qui bouge quand le personnage parle (Gauvin).

J'ai repéré une faute de frappe : "glir power" au lieu de "girl power", vraiment rien de grave.

La musique est absolument réussie.

Bref, globalement ça m'a plu, malgré mes réticences à jouer à un point 'nd click. A voir sur la suite, parce que c'est vraiment que l'intro avec des faux choix.

----------


## declerfayt

Merci beaucoup *Olaf* pour ton feedback  ::):  

Comme tu le dis, pour le moment, c'est juste l'intro/le prologue. Les phases de gameplay pur et dur seront présentes dans la prochaine beta (sortie prévue en octobre).

----------


## Tildidoum

Testé aussi ! Ben ça fait plaisir de voir le jeu prendre vie  ::): 
Les dialogues sont drôle et la bande son marche bien, ça donne envie d'y jouer en vrai !

Petit truc, avec mon écran en 16:10 j'ai du lancer en 16:9 fenêtré (pas test en plein écran du coup). 
Une résolution 1920*1200 plein écran ça serait cool.

----------


## declerfayt

Merci *Tildidoum*. Très content de te retrouver sur ce forum  ::): 

Aaaaaaah, le coup de 16:10 vs. 16:9  ::):  Pour te dire vrai, j'ai dû faire un choix (moi-même, je bosse majoritairement sur un écran 16:10) - mais comme la majorité des écrans sont en 16:9, j'ai préféré tout axer sur ce format. La résolution max du jeu est 1920 x 1080 (je crois que y'a déjà moyen de faire mu-muse). Par contre, lorsqu'il faudra faire le polish final, je peux envisager de tripatouiller le jeu pour éviter les bandes noires et allonger un peu l'interface avec la texture manuscrit médiévale. Je le mets dans ma to-do list  ::):

----------


## declerfayt

*Le storyboard complet de Lancelot's Hangover est enfin fini!*

Y'a tout: les énigmes, l'histoire, les cinématiques, les persos. Y'a plus qu'à bien tout dessiner, raccorder les tuyaux, tripatouiller dans le moteur du jeu, faire un peu de code et le jeu sera prêt  ::): 


 

En bonus, quelques nouveaux dessins tiré du jeu!

   





> N'hésitez pas à cliquer sur les visuels pour les agrandir

----------


## Fenrir

Sympa les dessins ! Et du coup, tu penses finir tout ça pour quand ?  ::):

----------


## declerfayt

Merci Fenrir  ::):  A mon avis, les dessins seront finis d'ici 3 semaines et le jeu complet (en me donnant un délai assez large) pour février/mars 2015  ::):

----------


## declerfayt

Greenlight !!! Yes !!!  :;): 

http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfile.../?id=340704190

----------


## golwin

Done. Pas de vf ?

----------


## declerfayt

Merci pour ton vote Golwin  ::):  Pour le moment, je me concentre sur la version anglaise - mais y'aura très probablement une trad en français  ::):

----------


## declerfayt

*Nouvelle beta!*




Salut à tous  ::):  Ca fait bail!

Juste un petit mot pour vous mettre au courant de l'évolution de Lancelot: une toute nouvelle beta est enfin dispo! J'ai pris en considération vos remarques et suggestions: plus de prologue, et zou! *direct dans l'action!* Des *puzzles débiles*, beaucoup plus de *gameplay*, des NPC zarbis, bref encore plus d'amusement pour toute la famille! Et le tout pour pas un rond! (la beta est évidemment toujours  *gratuite*).

Vous pouvez décrouvrir le *nouveau trailer*: www.youtube.com/watch?v=1UzO3Sy73kw

Et si vous êtes curieux, le *téléchargement* (120 Mb) se trouve sur le site de Lancelot: www.lancelotshangover.com









Evidemment, toutes remarques, suggestions, conseils, feedbacks (positifs ou négatifs) sont plus que les bienvenus et améliorent considérablement l'expérience de jeu! Et comme vous pouvez le voir, j'en tiens énormément compte lors du développement!

A bientôt!  ::): 

Jean-Baptiste (Belgique)

----------


## Chov

Je vais de ce pas mettre mes gros doigts dégueulasses dessus.

Au passage si tu cherches des mélodies typés moyen âge débiles je suis ton homme (c'est mon métier.....les mélodies, pas le moyen âge débile......)

----------


## declerfayt

Merci Chov  ::):  N'hésite pas à me donner ton feedback sur le beta. Et aussi un lien pour que je puisse écouter ta musique  ::):

----------


## Chov

Yep declerfayt! envoi moi ton mail par mp et je t'enverrais un petit thème que je viens de composer ^^.(j'ai pas de site internet, pas pour le moment.)

----------


## Ruvon

Hey ! Je l'ai posté sur le topic des point&clicks mais pour ceux qui suivent ce topic, voici l'interview du charmant belge par mes soins :



La preview devrait sortir incessamment sous peu au même endroit  :;):

----------


## BourrinDesBois

Salut, ton jeu à l'air sympa mais il tourne vraiment sous MS-DOS?

----------


## Ruvon

Comme annoncé, voilà une petite preview :

----------


## Sapro

Sortie dans 8 jours, donc drapal.

----------


## Molina

Fiou, 6 ans de développement ! Bravo à lui !

----------


## Ruvon

L'avis d'une plume soignée : https://dystopeek.fr/jouer/lancelots...he-holy-booze/

Et oui, 6 ans de dev, j'avais interviewé 2 fois l'auteur, en 2015 et 2016 à l'époque il prévoyait une sortie "dans quelques mois"  ::o:  Depuis on attendait qu'il se décide à finir son jeu  ::ninja::

----------


## declerfayt

> ... à l'époque il prévoyait une sortie "dans quelques mois"


Haha! C'est fou que ce thread a été ouvert il y a ... 6 ans!!! et que depuis toutes ces années, j'arrêtais pas de dire que le jeu allait "bientôt sortir". Merci encore tout plein Ruvon pour tout ton soutien depuis si longtemps. Ca me fait super plaisir  :;): 

Et puis merci à tous et à toutes - vos commentaires et votre soutien me font vraiment super plaisir! Lancelot sort dans 6 jours! C'est fou!  ::):

----------

